# Free solitaire download?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all 

As some of you will know , im no good with computers. 

Dad has had some works done on his knackered computer but he is saying he misses the solitaire game. 

Its not in the computer no more , anyone recommend a half decent place or link to a free download site that is any good ? don't want to download a million other things I don't want ha ha 

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

http://download.cnet.com/123-Free-Solitaire/3000-2647_4-10022517.html


----------



## Nick_Papa1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi, this might help

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/solitaire-minesweeper-hearts


----------

